# Gentoo non si avvia

## Zievatron

Ho installato Gentoo in /sda1

Avevo già Salix in /sda2

Poi ho installato anche Mint Cinnamon in /sda3

/sda4 è la swap e non ho altre partizioni.

Uso il Grub in Salix come bootloader principale. Da questo riesco ad avviare il grub di Mint e Mint.

Nè dal grub di Salix, nè dal Grub di Mint mi riesce di avviare Gentoo.

L'avvio di Gentoo parte, ma si blocca poco dopo.

Queste sono le righe di avvio che ho per Gentoo nel Grub di Mint:

```
    menuentry 'Gentoo Base System release 2.2' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e' {

       insmod part_msdos

       insmod ext2

       set root='hd0,msdos1'

       if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

         search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e

       else

         search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e

       fi

       linux /boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda1

    }

    submenu 'Opzioni avanzate per Gentoo Base System release 2.2' $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e' {

       menuentry 'Gentoo Linux 3.5.7 (su /dev/sda1)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo--c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e' {

          insmod part_msdos

          insmod ext2

          set root='hd0,msdos1'

          if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

            search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e

          else

            search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e

          fi

          linux /boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda1

       }

       menuentry 'Gentoo Linux 3.5.7 (rescue) (su /dev/sda1)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo--c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e' {

          insmod part_msdos

          insmod ext2

          set root='hd0,msdos1'

          if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

            search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e

          else

            search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e

          fi

          linux /boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda1 init=/bin/bb

       }

    }
```

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## djinnZ

Personalmente preferisco usare genkernel e l'immagine con  */etc/genkernel.conf wrote:*   

> MDADM="yes"
> 
> MDADM_CONFIG="/etc/mdadm.conf"
> 
> DISKLABEL="yes"
> ...

 proprio per evitare questo genere di problemi ma avviando direttamente da disco un kernel monolitico (sto praticamente tirando ad indovinare perchè non dai molte informazioni sul tuo sistema) mi pare che qualche problema con il nuovo udev ed il mount del devfs ci sia stato.

Prova prima con l'immagine, da quando è builtin non è più tanto seccante da usare e comunque ti da modo di capire qualcosa in più.

Ribadisco che genkernel è utile per non ripetere come fessi la solita sequenza di comandi ma il kernel va configurato comunque un minimo... ed anche genkernel...

Sempre tirando ad indovinare non è che ti sei dimenticato il mount automatico del devfs od hai in fstab la vecchia riga per il mount del tmpfs su /dev od hai dimenticato il parametro per extfs o domdadm ?

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Personalmente preferisco usare genkernel e l'immagine con  */etc/genkernel.conf wrote:*   MDADM="yes"
> 
> MDADM_CONFIG="/etc/mdadm.conf"
> 
> DISKLABEL="yes"
> ...

 

La macchina è un MSI Windbox DC-100. Le partizioni del disco sono 3 primarie ext4 + swap.

Dimmi quali info occorrono e provvedo.   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> ... mi pare che qualche problema con il nuovo udev ed il mount del devfs ci sia stato.
> 
> Prova prima con l'immagine, da quando è builtin non è più tanto seccante da usare e comunque ti da modo di capire qualcosa in più. 

 

Cioè? Dovrei creare il file /etc/genkernel.conf come hai descritto sopra e riprovare?

 *Quote:*   

> Ribadisco che genkernel è utile per non ripetere come fessi la solita sequenza di comandi ma il kernel va configurato comunque un minimo...

 

Questa non mi è chiara. Se uso il genkernel come faccio a configurare io il kernel? A me sembra che o scelgo di configurare il kernel a mano, o scelgo di usare genkernel e rinuncio a configurare io il kernel. Non conosco una possibilità intermedia, non saprei come fare.

----------

## djinnZ

RTFM ovvero lancia genkernel --help e guarda cosa c'è in genkernel.conf sono molto semplici.

Se non hai raid le uniche righe che ti interessano sono  *Quote:*   

> DISKLABEL="yes"
> 
> INTEGRATED_INITRAMFS="1"
> 
> REAL_ROOT="LABEL=xxxxx"

 tanto per limitare al minimo i parametri (puoi anche usare real_root=/dev/sdxx o real_root=LABEL=xxxx nella linea di comando da grub) ed avere l'initrd integrata al kernel (quindi il parametro root non è necessario).

Nella compilazione del kernel controlla che non sia abilitata l'initrd integrata se usi la configurazione o la linea di comando di genkernel per generarla ed integrarla e che sia abilitato il devfs ed il mount automatico dello stesso.

L'immagine richiede un parametro speciale che non ricordo per alcuni filesystem (è nell'output di genkernel).

In fstab in pratica ti servono solo le righe per /root (/boot se è separata e condivisa, cosa consigliabile quando si usano più OS linux e bsd) e swap; devi commentare qualsiasi cosa relativa a dev proc e sys.

Altrimenti avvii la shell di emergenza e vedi se il disco è presente o cosa vede il kernel con un banale blkid.

Per iniziare a capire cosa potrebbe essere.

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> RTFM ovvero lancia genkernel --help

 

Ho ottenuto questo:

```
darkstar / # genkernel --help

bash: genkernel: command not found
```

 *Quote:*   

>  e guarda cosa c'è in genkernel.conf sono molto semplici. Se non hai raid ...

 

In /gentoo/etc/ non ho nessuna dir o file genkernel.

Non ho raid.

 *Quote:*   

> ... Nella compilazione del kernel controlla che non sia abilitata l'initrd integrata se usi la configurazione o la linea di comando di genkernel per generarla ed integrarla e che sia abilitato il devfs ed il mount automatico dello stesso. 

 

Come verifico cosa è o non è abilitato nel kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> ... devi commentare qualsiasi cosa relativa a dev proc e sys.
> 
> Altrimenti avvii la shell di emergenza e vedi se il disco è presente o cosa vede il kernel con un banale blkid.
> 
> Per iniziare a capire cosa potrebbe essere.

 

blkid vede normalmente le 4 partizioni (Deposito è il nome che avevo dato alla partizione dove poi ho installato Mint)

```
darkstar / # blkid

/dev/sda3: LABEL="Deposito" UUID="06d1ae0f-8c2a-4813-8b85-03f0b57f9578" TYPE="ext4" PTTYPE="dos" 

/dev/sda1: LABEL="Gentoo" UUID="c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e" TYPE="ext4" 

/dev/sda2: LABEL="Salix" UUID="9612b9ec-d1cf-4280-a858-1f02f79113fe" TYPE="ext4" 

/dev/sda4: UUID="ffb50e47-6e99-45d2-9ca5-8d49d7d58468" TYPE="swap" 
```

Questo, invece è il mio attuale fstab di Gentoo

```
# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /      ext4      defaults   1 1

/dev/sda4      swap      swap      defaults   0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,owner   0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0
```

----------

